# Lost/Missing/Stolen Black Kitten Shrewsbury Shropshire



## casandrawilliams182 (Dec 27, 2009)

Small, 5 month old, male, black, shorthaired kitten taken from St Marys Church area on the 27th December. May have a red collar with a silver bell.
Whilst me and my partner was on holiday, Our friends without thinking opened the window and the kitten jumped out.
The kitten was seen wondering around outside the Yorkshire House pub then a lady was seen picking him up and putting him in her car.
Someone said to the lady that belongs to someone upstairs but she put him in the car anyway and said Im taking him to a cattery.
This happened around 12 noon, we have rang around the local catterys and rspca units but have heard nothing.
Me and my partner are very upset about this and if anyone knows anything to help us please ring this number.-07910815021 Thank you!


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

sorry to hear this, hope you find him, will keep my eye open when i'm working in town next week,


----------



## casandrawilliams182 (Dec 27, 2009)

Thank you ever so much!! We really do appreciate it. We wouldnt worry that much but this was his first venture outside and a strange lady took him away =( Hopefully all shall be well.


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

I forwarded your inquiry to my auntie there. We will keep you updated we we catch up news.


----------



## casandrawilliams182 (Dec 27, 2009)

Great news ...we got a call from Bayston hill cat rescue, He is fine and safe back home!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great news, i love happy endings,


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

casandrawilliams182 said:


> Great news ...we got a call from Bayston hill cat rescue, He is fine and safe back home!!!


:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Prayer Answered. How I wish I can watch you the day your pet was rescued. I'm sure your eyes were poured of Joy and happiness. :001_tt1:


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

wow that's great glad he's home safe and sound, happy new year


----------



## Dirky47 (Oct 20, 2009)

aurora said:


> wow that's great glad he's home safe and sound, happy new year


That was the best New Years Gift for you this year. :001_tt1:


----------

